# Mothers DAY :*(



## DueSeptember

*I was talking to my Man yesterday and he said I will take you out on Mothers Day..I said why? I am not a Mom he said yes you are...I just started crying...it still Hurts so Bad it will be a year next month and I still feel it of course some days are better than others...this will also be my first Mothers Day without my Mom.....*


----------



## mhazzab

in the uk we have mothers day in march...I found the day hard. I missed my daughters and I missed my mum, who died in 2007. Everyone was talking about the day...in person, on facebook, there was no escape :(

why don't you take the day, spend it with your OH and do something lovely, in honour of Maya and of course your mom too. 

don't let anyone else tell you different...you carried Maya, gave birth to her, you are and will be her mommy forever x


----------



## DueSeptember

mhazzab said:


> in the uk we have mothers day in march...I found the day hard. I missed my daughters and I missed my mum, who died in 2007. Everyone was talking about the day...in person, on facebook, there was no escape :(
> 
> why don't you take the day, spend it with your OH and do something lovely, in honour of Maya and of course your mom too.
> 
> don't let anyone else tell you different...you carried Maya, gave birth to her, you are and will be her mommy forever x

*Awww Thank you...I decided to work that day so I would not be at Home crying the whole time...He works weekends and that is my weekend off...I am off Sat and we are going to spend the day together...I cant believe it has been almost a year *


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs: Enjoy your Saturday with your OH, you both deserve it. :flower:


----------



## mhazzab

DueSeptember said:


> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> in the uk we have mothers day in march...I found the day hard. I missed my daughters and I missed my mum, who died in 2007. Everyone was talking about the day...in person, on facebook, there was no escape :(
> 
> why don't you take the day, spend it with your OH and do something lovely, in honour of Maya and of course your mom too.
> 
> don't let anyone else tell you different...you carried Maya, gave birth to her, you are and will be her mommy forever x
> 
> *Awww Thank you...I decided to work that day so I would not be at Home crying the whole time...He works weekends and that is my weekend off...I am off Sat and we are going to spend the day together...I cant believe it has been almost a year *Click to expand...

that sounds like a nice idea...do something lovely on Saturday that you can think about on Sunday if you get upset.

I can't believe it's almost a year either...I think you had Maya about 3 weeks before I had the twins...

our daughters and our mums (moms) are always with us, watching down over us and in our hearts too. we might not be able to hold them any more but they are a part of us forever...never forget that :hugs: x


----------



## mhazzab

thought you might identify with this...

https://stillstandingmag.com/2012/05/still-standing-the-journey/

it's a post from a new magazine for bereaved parents x


----------



## DueSeptember

Pinkorblue11 said:


> :hugs: Enjoy your Saturday with your OH, you both deserve it. :flower:

*Thank you *


----------



## DueSeptember

mhazzab said:


> thought you might identify with this...
> 
> https://stillstandingmag.com/2012/05/still-standing-the-journey/
> 
> it's a post from a new magazine for bereaved parents x

*Awww I cant pull it up at work but I will check it out *


----------



## DueSeptember

mhazzab said:


> DueSeptember said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> in the uk we have mothers day in march...I found the day hard. I missed my daughters and I missed my mum, who died in 2007. Everyone was talking about the day...in person, on facebook, there was no escape :(
> 
> why don't you take the day, spend it with your OH and do something lovely, in honour of Maya and of course your mom too.
> 
> don't let anyone else tell you different...you carried Maya, gave birth to her, you are and will be her mommy forever x
> 
> *Awww Thank you...I decided to work that day so I would not be at Home crying the whole time...He works weekends and that is my weekend off...I am off Sat and we are going to spend the day together...I cant believe it has been almost a year *Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds like a nice idea...do something lovely on Saturday that you can think about on Sunday if you get upset.
> 
> I can't believe it's almost a year either...I think you had Maya about 3 weeks before I had the twins...
> 
> our daughters and our mums (moms) are always with us, watching down over us and in our hearts too. we might not be able to hold them any more but they are a part of us forever...never forget that :hugs: xClick to expand...

*I Lost Maya June 4th and then you Lost the Twin Babies couple weeks after  it is so sad everytime I think about it and if they were still here how would life be...I know everything happens for a reason but it still hurts...I miss them so much...I am glad to have such a good Man to be there for me through it all *


----------



## DueSeptember

mhazzab said:


> thought you might identify with this...
> 
> https://stillstandingmag.com/2012/05/still-standing-the-journey/
> 
> it's a post from a new magazine for bereaved parents x

*are you on Facebook? *


----------



## mhazzab

Sent you a pm xx


----------



## angel jayvian

DueSeptember said:


> *I was talking to my Man yesterday and he said I will take you out on Mothers Day..I said why? I am not a Mom he said yes you are...I just started crying...it still Hurts so Bad it will be a year next month and I still feel it of course some days are better than others...this will also be my first Mothers Day without my Mom.....*

Hey hunz I'm not looking forward to mothers day either and of course you are a mami even thou we don't have our babies here we are still their mommies and they are our babies. And so sorry about your mom xoxo


----------



## DueSeptember

angel jayvian said:


> DueSeptember said:
> 
> 
> *I was talking to my Man yesterday and he said I will take you out on Mothers Day..I said why? I am not a Mom he said yes you are...I just started crying...it still Hurts so Bad it will be a year next month and I still feel it of course some days are better than others...this will also be my first Mothers Day without my Mom.....*
> 
> Hey hunz I'm not looking forward to mothers day either and of course you are a mami even thou we don't have our babies here we are still their mommies and they are our babies. And so sorry about your mom xoxoClick to expand...

*Thank you  I will send you a request *


----------

